# 3.1 Glyphensuche



## ReexxooR (17. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Wow Gemeinde! 

Hat schon jmd neue Glyphenrezepte gefunden????

Hab jetz mal 400 mobs gelegt aber leider nichts gedropt! 
Laut Blizz sollten sie ja von monstern in Nordend droppen oder bin ich da falsch informiert!  

Also Falls jmd ws findet postet doch mal hier rein! 


Mfg euer Rexx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (17. April 2009)

Lernste durch das "Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung", welches random droppt. Das ist jedenfalls mein Informationsstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReexxooR (17. April 2009)

jo buch mein ich ja! ^^  


Dropt angeblich nur ak und ulduar!


----------



## cM2003 (17. April 2009)

Laut Patchnotes nicht.

Added around 50 new glyph recipes. These new recipes can be obtained from Books of Glyph Mastery found as world drops on Northrend monsters. Reading a Book of Glyph Mastery randomly discovers one of the newly-added recipes.


----------



## ReexxooR (17. April 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Laut Patchnotes nicht.
> 
> Added around 50 new glyph recipes. These new recipes can be obtained from Books of Glyph Mastery found as world drops on Northrend monsters. Reading a Book of Glyph Mastery randomly discovers one of the newly-added recipes.




hab scho 400 mobs gekillt!   Überall in nordend!    Da dropt so nix!


----------



## cM2003 (17. April 2009)

Und? Heißt ja nicht dass es nicht so ist -.-
Ich hab auch schon Millionen Mobs gekloppt und nie ein Random-Epic bekommen. Heißt das nun dass es die net gibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (18. April 2009)

Also ich kann bestätigen das diese Bücher nicht nur in Ulduar und in AK droppen!
Heute Naxx Hero 2 gefunden und für je 4,5k Gold verkauft,gibt sie also sicher au wo anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich denke das man sich bei diesem Preis überlegen sollte ob man sie auch tatsächlich kauft,Hier auf Fw sind nur einige wenige Glyphen über 100g,der Rest...naja^^

MfG


----------



## Grono (18. April 2009)

Laut Spielerberichten wurde die Bücher auch im Gebiet Eiskrone und heulender Fjord eingesammelt.

Da die Dropchance wohl nicht allzu hoch ist, hast du deine 400 Mobs gekillt, während woanders jemand mit 10 Mobs mehr Erfolg hatte.

Ich habe bislang diverse Foren durchsucht und es scheint, dass die Dinger nur ganz selten gesehen wurden, sehr zum Leid der Inschriftenkundler. Bleibt wohl nur abwarten und weitertöten.....


----------



## ReexxooR (19. April 2009)

Grono schrieb:


> Laut Spielerberichten wurde die Bücher auch im Gebiet Eiskrone und heulender Fjord eingesammelt.
> 
> Da die Dropchance wohl nicht allzu hoch ist, hast du deine 400 Mobs gekillt, während woanders jemand mit 10 Mobs mehr Erfolg hatte.
> 
> Ich habe bislang diverse Foren durchsucht und es scheint, dass die Dinger nur ganz selten gesehen wurden, sehr zum Leid der Inschriftenkundler. Bleibt wohl nur abwarten und weitertöten.....





also ich hab eiskrone und drachenöde mal komplett durchgehauen!   Pechvogel würd ich sagen!   Nix gedroppt! 8 std umsonst mobs gekillt!


----------



## cM2003 (20. April 2009)

Ich finde das ist der übelste Scheiß mit den Büchern und kotzt mich richtig an...
Jeder andere Beruf hat realistische Dropchancen in z.B. Instanzen. Nur die Schriftgelehrten, die in jeglicher Hinsicht sowieso schon die Arschkarte haben (insbesondere was Vorteile für die eigene Klasse angeht) und mit die höchsten Skillkosten hatten, können neue Rezepte nur durch Wotlk-RandomDrops bekommen... Das ist doch echt unter aller Sau...

Und dann bekommt man die Dinger in Inis noch weggerollt, weil mans für 4k ins AH kloppen kann...


----------



## ReexxooR (20. April 2009)

Des stimmt!    und man kann auch fast keine kohle mehr rausholen!   zumindest auf unsren server (Therradras) ist es so!   Glyphen max 30g ohne mats und 5g mit!   Das einzigste was noch geht ist adligenkartenset!   geht im ah für 6,5k raus!   Allerdings musst auch extrem glück haben beim herstellen bzw handeln!     Und um ein set komplett zu kriegen muss man extrem Farmen! Alle andren Sets sind schon unter 1k zu haben! also nicht rentabel! 

Das einzigste was gut ist ist die Schulterninschrift!   Naja! 

Aber umzulernen ist mir zu zeitaufwendig!    Vllt erbarmt sich Blizzard ja doch irgendwann und Poppt den inschriftenkundler bisl auf!   



Grüße Rex


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (21. April 2009)

Ihr habt ausgelernt, wenn ihr ...


Dudu             >> 36 Glyphen (38 ist incl. Eisbär & Wildluchs)
Hexenmeister >> 34 Glyphen
Jäger             >> 33 Glyphen
Krieger          >> 33 Glyphen
Magier           >> 35 Glyphen (36 ist incl. Bärenjunges)
Paladin          >> 34 Glyphen
Priester         >> 33 Glyphen
Schami          >> 35 Glyphen
Schurke         >> 34 Glyphen (35 ist Glyphe vergiften, welche rausgepatch wurde)
DK                 >> 33 Glyphen

....diese Zahlen erreicht habt.


Viel Erfolg dabei (hab das gott sei dank schon hinter mich gebracht ) xD


----------



## Æxodus (21. April 2009)

Schalalai-Paladin schrieb:


> Ihr habt ausgelernt, wenn ihr ...
> 
> 
> Dudu             >> 36 Glyphen (*38 ist incl. Eisbär & Wildluchs*)
> ...



dachte die gibt es nicht, oder wurden die jetzt mit Patch 3.1 eingeführt?? Hab es irgendwie in den Patchnotes net mitbekomme.

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Xelyna (21. April 2009)

just for information:
Gestern ist eine der ersten Glyphen in meiner Gilde in Burg Hero gedroppt.


----------



## callahan123 (21. April 2009)

Können wirklich überall droppen. Habe beim Ulduar-Relikte farmen in einer kleinen Höhle mit Eisenzwergen eins gefunden. Also nicht nur Inis oder Raids.

btw Im Moment kann man ne Stange Geld mit den neuen Glyphen verdienen, also selbst wenn man für so ein Buch 2-3 k Gold ausgibt, die Glyphe Explo-Schuss für Hunter z. B. ging reihenweise für 500 Gold im AH weg. 

Nennt mir mal einen herstellenden Beruf, der nicht teuer ist beim hochleveln. Gerade wenn alles neu ist, sind die Mats extrem teuer, später relativiert sich das aber enorm. (siehe Titanstahlbarren, von 300 g auf aktuell 80)

Ich finde es ok, dass man ein bisschen was tun muss, um an die Rezepte zu kommen. War bei Ingis zu BC Zeiten nicht anders (Khoriumzielfernrohr z. B.)


----------



## Kwatamehn (21. April 2009)

Ich hab vor 2 Tagen auch ein Buch in ner Hero bekommen, weiss jetzt nur nicht mehr in welcher.

Nexus,Turm oder HdZ4 - eines von den 3.

Vor kurzem standen die Bücher mit Preisen ~ 3,5kg drin. Mittlerweile purzeln die schon - meines bin ich für 2,3k g los geworden.


Ich bin zwar kein Inschriftenkundler, aber laut unseren Gildeninternen haben die massig Gold verdient in den letzten Tagen - selbst ohne neue Glyphen.

Schon allein wegen Dual-Specc brauchen viele ja 3 neue - wenn dann die neuen Glyphen auch noch im Schnitt für 150g weggehen, kann man da einiges verdienen.

Oder konnte - der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm^^


Jetzt relativiert sich wieder alles.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (22. April 2009)

Hi ich hab in den letzetn paar Tagen schon 4 Bücher ind den Hero Inis gefunden und eins dropte Random beim Kräutersammle-Mob-klateschen im Fjord, also sind die Drops doch nicht so selten. Das Einzige was mich so richtig daran stört ist, dass die Dinger nicht wie die Juwe Drops nur von den Iklern erwürfelt werden können. Gerade in Random Inis ist das Geschrei immer groß, wenn man auf die Bücher Bedarf macht, denn man könnte ja mit dem Ding am Wochenende im Ah 8-10k Gold dafür erhalten.

Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob die Bücher nur droppen, wenn ein Inschriftenkundler mit in der Ini ist, oder ob das egal ist, bei den Juwelieren, war das zumindest bis zum Patch so, dass das Juwe Rezept von Ingvar nur gedropt ist, wenn ein Juwe mit in der Gruppe war und auch nur der konnte um das Rezept würfeln.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (22. April 2009)

Æxodus schrieb:


> dachte die gibt es nicht, oder wurden die jetzt mit Patch 3.1 eingeführt?? Hab es irgendwie in den Patchnotes net mitbekomme.
> 
> Mfg Æxo



Nein die wurden nicht reingepatcht, aber werden in der buffed datenbank auch aufgeführt deswegen hab ich sie zur sicherheit mit gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReexxooR (24. April 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Hi ich hab in den letzetn paar Tagen schon 4 Bücher ind den Hero Inis gefunden und eins dropte Random beim Kräutersammle-Mob-klateschen im Fjord, also sind die Drops doch nicht so selten. Das Einzige was mich so richtig daran stört ist, dass die Dinger nicht wie die Juwe Drops nur von den Iklern erwürfelt werden können. Gerade in Random Inis ist das Geschrei immer groß, wenn man auf die Bücher Bedarf macht, denn man könnte ja mit dem Ding am Wochenende im Ah 8-10k Gold dafür erhalten.
> 
> Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob die Bücher nur droppen, wenn ein Inschriftenkundler mit in der Ini ist, oder ob das egal ist, bei den Juwelieren, war das zumindest bis zum Patch so, dass das Juwe Rezept von Ingvar nur gedropt ist, wenn ein Juwe mit in der Gruppe war und auch nur der konnte um das Rezept würfeln.





amnn muss aber keine bestimmten anforderungen erfüllen oder so???
zb alle q in eiskrone abgeschlossen haben oderß??


----------

